

EditorConfig - tosh
http://editorconfig.org/

======
kolev
Although I've been using it for a while, I have to say it's very limited, and
editor support should be out of the box, not via plugins as, for example, the
Sublime Text plugin make your file redraw as it changes the settings upon
opening and it's not very pleasant to the eye.

I think it should be extended to more common features and then if an editor
doesn't support one, by spec, it should ignore it.

